# Resizing photos in Windows Vista



## jtate (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, I bought a new laptop.  It has VISTA.  I remember seeing a mention of a Windows XP add-on that could automatically resize photos so they're not so frickin' big.  IS there a similar thing for Vista?  

Julia


----------



## donwae (Aug 12, 2007)

Julia, this is the one I use.  Their web site it works with Vista.
http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2007)

Do a search for 'Windows Power Toys'
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />Okay, I bought a new laptop.  It has VISTA.  I remember seeing a mention of a Windows XP add-on that could automatically resize photos so they're not so frickin' big.  IS there a similar thing for Vista?
> 
> Julia


----------



## tas2181 (Aug 12, 2007)

Julia,
The Windows Powertoys one says it is not for Vista but the one that donwae recommended says that it is.
Tom


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2007)

Your search probably sent you to the Microsoft website and the add ons would be for all versions of windows or at least the latest ones. Other picture resizing programs may not be updated for Vista yet. the WPT resizer works great and can do one or several at once...a new size is just a right click away.
do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by tas2181_
> <br />Julia,
> The Windows Powertoys one says it is not for Vista but the one that donwae recommended says that it is.
> Tom


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 12, 2007)

Don, you are right, the powertoys are great, but not yet for Vista. []


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 13, 2007)

Try googles Picasa.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 14, 2007)

Google has made some changes to Picasa and it doesn't work very well anymore, or at least not on Vista.  When I was using the previous version or Picasa and XP Pro, I could put a photo on the desktop and Picasa would automatically add it.  Now, with the newest version and Vista, I can put a photo on the desktop and Picasa will register that it's there but it never shows up on the list of photos.  I have to fool around with the "file" command before I can edit it.  I was pretty pleased with Picasa but now I'm getting ready to buy a photo editing package or spend some time figuring out Gimp.


----------



## airrat (Aug 14, 2007)

I do all my resizing with ACDsee.   Cost money for the program but I have been happy with it.   I just got a new laptop and have not tried it yet with Vista.


----------

